# Ist das Ichthyo? Weisspünktchen?



## Sanny219 (6. Sep. 2020)

Hallo Zusammen,

Mein großer Koi hat viele weiße Pünktchen und scheuert sich. Ich vermute Ichthyo, wundert mich nur, dass es nur 2 Fische betrifft. 
Wasserqualität ist in Ordnung. würdet Ihr und wie würdet ihr behandeln? Noch frisst er gut und sondert sich nicht ab. Ich frage mich halt wie es mit den fallenden Temperaturen wird. 

Erfahrungen auch mit dem Einsatz von Medis würden mir helfen.

danke! 
Sandra


----------



## koiteich1 (6. Sep. 2020)

Hi Sandra 

Es könnte sich da auch um Laichausschlag handeln.
Kann ich aber nicht 100% bestätigen auf dem bis.
Normal sind die Pünktchen bei Laichausschlag kleiner.
Du musst dir jemanden an den Teich holen der an den koi einen Abstrich machen kann.
Ohne genauen Befund bitte nicht irgendwelche Mittel in den Teich kippen die du vielleicht von einem Zoogeschäft empfohlenen bekommst.


----------



## koile (6. Sep. 2020)

Hi ,ich würde auch auf Laichausschlag tippen,
Das es sich um Richtige Pickel handelt, kenne 
Ichthoy nur als weiße Flecken,und nicht als Pickel.


----------



## Sanny219 (6. Sep. 2020)

Mmh, es ist aber ein weiblicher Koi. (hat Ende Juli gelaicht) Laichausschlag dachte ich bekommen nur die Männer, oder?


----------



## koile (6. Sep. 2020)

Ja,das ist korrekt, ausser bei Blaufelchen da können Weibchen( Rogner) und Männchen (Milchner) Laichausschlag bekommen. 

Bin aber nach dem Bild immer noch der Meinung das es Laichausschlag ist ,obwohl es schon Spät im Jahr ist.


----------



## koiteich1 (6. Sep. 2020)

Deswegen sollst du dir bitte jemanden holen der einen Abstrich an dem koi machen kann.
Schreib doch mal wo du herkommst vielleicht wohnt ja einer aus dem Forum bei dir in der Nähe der sich das mal anschauen kann.
Denke drann wenn behandelt werden muss es wird langsam kühler bzw die Wassertemperatur sinkt

Bist du sicher das der abgelaicht hat?


----------



## Sanny219 (6. Sep. 2020)

Ja! Das war schon eindeutig. Eier und Babykois gibt’s auch als Beweis.like

42er PLZ.


----------



## koiteich1 (6. Sep. 2020)

Ok
Dann schließen wir mal Laichausschlag aus.

Da bleibt dir nur professionelle Hilfe um zu ermitteln um was es sich hier handelt.

Ich wiederhole mich :
Bitte nicht irgend ein Mittel reinkippen bevor du nicht weißt auf was du behandeln musst.


----------



## siegbert (6. Sep. 2020)

Ich würde die Beiden vorsichtshalber isolieren, also in ein extra Becken tun und fachkundige Hilfe holen. 

Anhand von Bildern ist es immer schwer zu sagen, da sollte jemand vorbeikommen.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (7. Sep. 2020)

Hi Sandra,

ich hatte in 30 Jahren zwar erst 2x Ichthyo in meinen Aquarien, aber die weißen Pünktchen waren da bei weitem net so "groß" wie oben bei deinem Karpfen

wenn es sich doch als Ichthyo herausstellen sollte muß  der ganze Teich über einige Tage behandelt werden um die __ Schwärmer zu eliminieren

MfG Frank


----------



## Sanny219 (8. Sep. 2020)

Da habt ihr wohl leider Recht. 

Ich habe heute versucht den Koi zu fangen, aber Fehlanzeige. Außer Stress und Chaos im Teich keine Chance ... ich besorge gleich einen 2. Kescher, dann sollte es klappen. 

Gestern habe ich ein Video zum Abstrich machen angesehen. Muss man den Fisch wirklich dafür betäuben, oder nur für einen Kiemenabstrich? Falls ja, womit denn? Habt Ihr da Erfahrungen? 

Ein Mikroskop usw haben wir zu Hause.


----------



## koiteich1 (8. Sep. 2020)

Zum Abstrich selbst braucht man wenn man etwas Geschickt ist den koi nicht betäuben
Mach den Abstrich von den Seiten und der Unterseite.
Wenn du noch nie einen Abstrich gemacht hast wird es schwierig etwas zu finden denn du weißt nicht nach was du suchst
Spreche da aus Erfahrung.
Besser wäre es wenn jemand dabei ist der sich ds auskennt


----------



## koiteich1 (11. Sep. 2020)

Wie sieht es aus.
Schon weiter gekommen?


----------



## Sanny219 (12. Sep. 2020)

Also jetzt bekomme ich wahrscheinlich Schimpfe, aber einer meiner schwarzen Koi (den konnte ich fangen) hat auch weiße Pünktchen gehabt und auch auf dem Auge. Das war dann für mich sehr eindeutig Ichtyo. Habe also dieses Produkt aus dem grünen Kanister Mittwoch angewendet und heute sieht die Welt für ALLE Fische wieder etwas besser aus. Tatsächlich hatte ich meine Zweifel ob es bei dem großen auf dem Foto Ichtyo war , da wie oben erwähnt auch mir die Pünktchen groß erschienen, aber sie gehen weg und auch diesem Fisch geht es eindeutig besser.  

Also dann werde ich noch eine 2. Behandlung machen und hoffe, dass so alle sicher über den Winter kommen. 

Wann würdet ihr bei diesen Temperaturen die 2. Behandlung machen? 

Auf der Verpackung steht nach einer Woche Teilwasserwechsel, filtern und neu dosieren. 

Das habe ich aber auch schon anders gelesen. Habt Ihr da auch Erfahrungen? 

Danke Euch allen!


----------



## samorai (12. Sep. 2020)

Hallo!
So schnell wie möglich. 
Die Koi haben zwar eine gewisse selbst Abwehr, fahren aber ihr Immunsystem runter mit den fallenden Temperaturen. 
Die hohen Temperaturen spielen dir dabei in die Hände.


----------



## Sanny219 (12. Sep. 2020)

samorai schrieb:


> So schnell wie möglich.


Verstehe ich das richtig, 
Ich habe am Mittwoch 750 ml auf 15 m3 dosiert und verpasse denen heute noch einmal so eine Dröhnung?


----------



## Sanny219 (12. Sep. 2020)

Ich muss nicht sagen, dass es mich etwas misstrauisch macht, dass Du Katzen und nicht Koi im Profilbild hast...


----------



## koiteich1 (12. Sep. 2020)

Gerade nochmals nach dem Wetterfrosch geschaut.
Da die Temperaturen die ganze nächste Woche noch so bleiben würde ich am Mittwoch Teilwasserwechsel machen und nachdosieren.

Ich weiß nicht was du für ein Mittel hast aber normal reicht eine Behandlung aus.
Zb. FMC soll min 5 Tage im Teich sein.
Egal welches Mittel du hast der Filter muss durchlaufen die UVC aus sein und es soll nicht gefüttert werden.
Filter deswegen laufen lassen da ichthyo Freischwärmer sind.


----------



## troll20 (12. Sep. 2020)

samorai schrieb:


> So schnell wie möglich.



Erste Behandlung ist doch schon am arbeiten.
Zweite je nach Temperatur ca. 5 - 10 Tage.
Da bei den niedrigen Wassertemperaturen die Entwicklung langsam geht würde ich die zweite nach 7 Tagen machen und eine weitere nach nochmals 7 Tagen.
Und vor der zweiten bzw. dritten Wasserwechsel nicht vergessen.


----------



## Sanny219 (13. Sep. 2020)

Ok, so wird es gemacht. Mittwoch Teilwasserwechsel und 2. Dosierung. Filter Läuft UV-Lampe ist aus.

Kann mir wer sagen, warum die Fische nicht gefüttert werden sollen?


----------

